# Eastside VW Meet



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Heres some of my photos from last weeks Eastside VW meet in Aberdeen. Guess the loaction you locals! :thumb: Hope you like!


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr

My 4x4 ride height Polo and my mates newest motor. MK4 GTi Anni in Black. Not bad for him being a year younger than me! :driver:


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr

Once the meet was more or less finished the owner of this 6N2 1.0L Polo asked me to take some shots of his car away from the others, so I kindly obliged! Mercedes trims are a different approach to wheels but cheap way of converting your 13" steels to look like 15" alloys :lol:


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr

Hope you like. C+C welcome as always 

*Andrew Forbes Photography*


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

Loving the silver polo with the merc covers. Something as simple as that, and it really makes the car. Not seen them used on vdubs before.

Thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice shots, in the Denburn?


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Good shots. Numbers 12 & 18 are my favourites :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> Nice shots, in the Denburn?


Got it in one. You from round about?


Andy_Wigan said:


> Good shots. Numbers 12 & 18 are my favourites :thumb:


Same here :lol: Lighting in that corner for the Polo ones was great.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

You've kept it pretty "samey" for the set, though; the polo on its own is fair enough, but I'd want to use DoF and sameness as a method to split cars from another.

Having said that, I've done a lot of shots at club meets where we've only got 40 of the same car, so... I would have done a lot more details and showed up what makes *this* car here special.

Bret


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeh usually I would have done with more time but meets arent too long and folk wanted their cars to be seen in as many pics as possible :lol: Bloody car enthusiasts......haha! Plus with lighting as it was and not having a decent tripod these were hand held too! Nightmare!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Mini 360 said:


> Got it in one. You from round about?
> 
> Same here :lol: Lighting in that corner for the Polo ones was great.


Used to be! Was a Brig of Don resident for 8yrs but down south now. I have been up to the town recently though and passed lomax and byron parked up beside the chipper on their way to Denburn!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ah right cool! Aye Lomax has a pretty dam good taste in cars like! That MK5 GTi but on various rims :lol: and now his R32 on LM's. Very cool!


----------

